#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-21
 * bkerensa gets ready to make some calls
<nathwill> brrr, it's cold out
<bkerensa> nathwill: Indeed very chilly
<Brian_H> could be worse :p
<Brian_H> I saw snow in IN when I was there
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> It snowed here the other day
<Brian_H> in pdx?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> two nights ago
<bkerensa> it snowed for a hour
<bkerensa> was to warm to stick though
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-22
<bkerensa> nathwill: Good Morning
<nathwill> morning bkerensa
<nathwill> que pasta
<bkerensa> nathwill: Just waking up with no folgers in my cup :P
<nathwill> well that's unfortunate
<shannonlucas> No Folger's? That sounds like a good thing.
<bkerensa> nathwill: I don't drink coffee
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> your loss
<bkerensa> nathwill: Like once in a great moon I will have some Peets.... But honestly I alreadly am a late owl (2am avg bedtime) and peets coffee oh boy that stuff will have me up till 6-7am
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I like Tea.... Green Tea and Chai for the win
<bkerensa> nathwill: Did you ever get to check out Tomahawk?
<slangasek> bkerensa: any news from the Puppeteers?
<nathwill> bkerensa, funny you should mention... i downloaded the tomahawk packages last night, just haven't played w/ it yet
<bkerensa> slangasek: Jose indicates he has one PuppetLabs employee commiting at least tentatively and that he is "hammering" to get more people commiting
<bkerensa> I think he just needs to find someone who wants to spend the weekend at the office :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: so one employee is not enough to get them to commit?
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> fair enough i think
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well I guess the one person was not "guaranteed" so he wants to get a for sure solid commit.
<slangasek> ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: I will continue to ping him until I get results.... I told him the importance of getting a "go ahead" so we can start announcing it
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah It is a interesting app.... I actually helped them sort out a few Ubuntu specific bugs
<nathwill> nice :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: right, thanks :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: Between my library and the 5 people I'm connected to I can listen to roughly 500k songs :D
<slangasek> so since no one else volunteered to draft the announcement email, I guess that means I'm on the hook for it
<bkerensa> slangasek: Oh yes thats all you :D
<slangasek> a bit awkward since I'm at my dad's house for the holidays at the moment, but will try to get something written up today
<bkerensa> slangasek: On a side note I invited nathwill and he happens to use Debian :D
<slangasek> hurray :)
<nathwill> speaking of debian... anybody else see the ars article about package dependencies today?
<bkerensa> hmm nope... *pops open feed reader*
<bkerensa> nathwill: What is the headline of the article I can't find it
<nathwill> http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/over-time-linux-package-dependencies-show-predatorprey-relationship.ars
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9MbD> (at arstechnica.com)
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is 11/27/11 | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ask Mark Shuttleworth questions tomorrow: http://j.mp/vfFccs
<bkerensa> nathwill: My fiancee just got promoted to management... Kind of hoping they don't expect her to move anytime in the future
<nathwill> uh ohs
<nathwill> hopefully not
<bkerensa> Specifically I hope they never ask us to move to any of the small Oregon towns they have branches in
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah I told her last night that it would be impossible for me to find a freelance work outside of the metro area and that if they ask her to move she should decline politely :P
<nathwill> unless she's making enough bank for you not to have to work... ;)
<nathwill> ain't nothing wrong w/ being a housewife
<bkerensa> nathwill: Not a chance :) we don't even know what the promotion raise is going to look like yet.... I imagine her CEO will come down in the next week to discuss it
<nathwill> ho ho. exciting times :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: How is the new gig there at YHOO going?
<nathwill> good
<nathwill> doing some fun devel stuff
<nathwill> speaking of which
<nathwill> how are you with yui?
<bkerensa> nathwill: YUI Compressor?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: or the whole library?
<nathwill> yui charts/tabview specifically
<nathwill> http://jsfiddle.net/V86KK/
<Oregonian> Title: Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle - Online Editor for the Web (JavaScript, MooTools, jQuery, Prototype, YUI, Glow and Dojo, HTML, CSS) (at jsfiddle.net)
<nathwill> stupid thing works fine for the first chart, then utterly fails for subsequent charts
<nathwill> i think the css is getting reset but i can't figure out how to force the subsequent tab to expand
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have never worked with the charts/tabview
<nathwill> it's apparently a PITA
<nathwill> but oh well
<nathwill> i'll make it work
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah I don't much care for CSS it is very troublesome.... I spent almost 8 hours a week ago trying to fix some floating issues for a button hook I was adding to my blog
<nathwill> floating is always a pita, lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: I use a few yahoo products like YUI Compressor and Smush
<nathwill> yui3 css grids is pretty pimp
<nathwill> i'm not sure what i think about javascript in general, but...
<nathwill> whatevs
<bkerensa> nathwill: I think javascript is old and so are so many scripting langs and honestly I hope to start learning HTML5 soon
<bkerensa> especially with the news of Flash being abandoned
<nathwill> well
<nathwill> abandoned for mobile
<nathwill> which is essentially abandoned
<nathwill> though i think it's going to limp around for a while first
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah but I wish it would just exit gracefully.... HTML5 is much better
<bkerensa> nathwill: what is your Ubuntu Forums username?
<nathwill> um
<nathwill> wow, surprisingly enough, it's nathwill
<nathwill> go figure
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I put in a request with forum people to have you added as a mod there too :D
<bkerensa> I dont expect you will ever likely have to do anything there since forum loco's seem dead in general
<nathwill> aight
<nathwill> i'll schedule a reminder to check it periodically
<bkerensa> slangasek: Jono says he will plug the local jam when you/we announce it.
<slangasek> ok :)
<c_smith> hello
<nathwill> hi c_smith
<c_smith> wassup?
<nathwill> gave up on yui
<c_smith> yui?
<c_smith> what's that?
<nathwill> well... on using tabview in yui... using yui is a requirement
<nathwill> http://yuilibrary.com/
<Oregonian> Title: YUI Library (at yuilibrary.com)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-23
<bkerensa> working on a report of survey results after midnight is fun :D
<bkerensa> Moving my EC2's to Oregon :D
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, is the Ubuntu Oregon server down?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I moved it to a different datacenter
<bkerensa> one sec well I set you up again
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> shall I try to reconnect now?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Check your e-mail
<c_smith> k
<c_smith> got the email, gonna try to connect.
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks for the head up on that, and thanks for letting me use this.
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> c_smith: Its no problem.... It doesnt cost me anything as of yet :P
<bkerensa> and now that instance is now actually in Oregon so your connecting to a server near the coast
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> that should be beneficial to everyone who uses the server.
<bkerensa> slangasek: I just pinged Jose and I also cc'ed you... Hopefully he will get this sorted :)
<c_smith> well, just had to reinstall Kubuntu when I broke Apt.
<slangasek> bkerensa: thanks :)
<c_smith> has anyone here broken apt beyond repair?
<c_smith> brb, restarting PC
 * c_smith is back
<c_smith> so, has anyone here broken apt beyond the point it can be repaired by just installing a package from the official repos such as burg?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-24
<c_smith> heya
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is 11/27/11 | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Happy Thanksgiving!
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is 11/27/11 | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | [*] Happy Thanksgiving! [*]
<MarkDude> Mmmmmm turkey
 * MarkDude is looking forward to honey baked ham
<bkerensa> Yeah my fiancee wont let me in the kitchen at all.... She says it her her place to be in there today =/
<bkerensa> I was like what this mean?
<bkerensa> Well I'm off gotta run to the store for some last minute stuff
<MarkDude> And then sandwiches
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-25
<c_smith> well, I go on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, and what do I walk into? a troll pool filled with people who had too much turkey and alcohol.
<TRAVISg> hello all
<TRAVISg> Happy thanksgiving and good night
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-26
<c_smith> hey, bkerensa, I won't be able to make this meeting, turns out I'll be on a bus likely without internet, I may show up last minute if I get a bus at that time with internet.
<c_smith> is there anyone here who can get a message to bkerensa if I can't get it to him myself?
<bkerensa> slangasek: We are greenlight for that weekend.... I just got the final go ahead (Oddly on a Saturday)
<bkerensa> c_smith: I see all messages ;)
 * bkerensa pops open nano and goes back to work on Ubuntu Server Guide
<c_smith> bkerensa, did you get the message about me not being able to attend thee IRC meeting tomorrow?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yes.... I see every message that occurs in every channel I'm in :P even if I'm asleep :P
<c_smith> so, I was going to add the subjects of the changes of the admin for the Ubuntu Oregon site and person editing the FB page, unless you'd recommend against it.
<c_smith> bkerensa, if you could add that if you don't recommend against it, would you do that, please?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I will add it to the agenda etc
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> just a suggestion, but at least some of us in Ubuntu Oregon team should join #ubuntu-locoteams, I'm headed over there now
<bkerensa> c_smith: I'm in there it is mostly for LoCo Leaders and LoCo Council to discuss stuff
<bkerensa> but it is a public channel
<bkerensa> ;)
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you tried the new Linux Mint, Linux Mint 12?
<bkerensa> Nope
<bkerensa> I use Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> if anything, try it in a Virtual Machine, the Mint devs to a pretty good job
<slangasek> bkerensa: "oddly on a Saturday" - meaning it's odd that you got a response today on Saturday, or oddly they've greenlighted us for Saturday rather than Sunday?
<bkerensa> I wont ever use Linux Mint... Their founder/lead dev did some pretty bad political speak on their blog so that ended me ever trying it
<c_smith> >.< that makes no sense to me, but it's not my conversation.
<bkerensa> slangasek: Odd that he responded on a Saturday
<c_smith> that last message was for slangasek
<c_smith> bkerensa, I didn't know that had happened.
<c_smith> either way, I'm torn between Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<c_smith> Ubuntu will likely win in the end for some of the default apps
<bkerensa> slangasek: Based on discussion we should be golden for both days since I asked for the weekend of the 3/4 however if you want to narrow to one day that is fine too I'm sure
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you guys planning something?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I would rather see people use Linux Mint then Windows but when it comes to their community I have seen questionable things and I know they like to come on Ubuntu community assets and troll a bit
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok, so if I send out a mail announcing that this is happening on the 4th, no one there will be cross with me :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah there will be an announcement soon but it is developer focused
<slangasek> c_smith: planning a Local Jam in Portland on the 4th
<c_smith> hmmmm, some of the trolls that were on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic might have been Linux Mint users
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well I don't think so because I didn't specify a day and even in his e-mails he referred to it as "those days"
<bkerensa> so we should be fine
<c_smith> bkerensa, hopefully the event should go fine
<slangasek> not necessarily developer-focused
<bkerensa> c_smith: That is being addressed soon.... I think it is a lack of IRC volunteers right now... They are electing a whole new IRC council soon :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ahh? Ok so I can invite some regular folks to?
<c_smith> ah, ok
<slangasek> bkerensa: oh, absolutely
<bkerensa> k
<c_smith> you should have seen this one person, I won't go into detail on what they said, suffice it to say, they needed to use the !op command.
<slangasek> cf the discussion about brainstorms for non-developer-oriented tasks :)
<c_smith> nor will I divulge the offender's name
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah thats a regular occurrence though.... #Ubuntu is one of the largest channels on this network and such happens every few days
<c_smith> this wasn't #ubuntu, but #ubuntu-offtopic
<bkerensa> slangasek: bdmurray is coming too right?  I wonder if we could talk shirgall into coming.... I think he might be abroad somewhere atm though
<c_smith> don't know if there's much of a difference there, though
<slangasek> bkerensa: he will hopefully be coming, as he said he should be available the 4th
<bkerensa> cool
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-27
<bkerensa> slangasek: I assume announcement will come monday?
<slangasek> bkerensa: planning to have it sooner than that
<bkerensa> slangasek: Cool which mailing lists will it hit? I will  blog about it once it goes up and also ping Jono to do the same... I talked to one person at Ubuntu WA who might drive down from Seattle for it if her schedule works
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> AWS is irritating me lately
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> hey nathwill
<bkerensa> wanna do me a favor?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> what's the favor?
<bkerensa> ssh bkerensa@cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org
<bkerensa> and tell me any output
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> waaaaittting...
<nathwill> you running non-std port?
<nathwill> i'm timing out on port 22
<nathwill> showing ip 50.112.119.217 dunno if that matters
<nathwill> you recently move it?
<nathwill> ^bkerensa
<bkerensa> !rules
<lubotu1> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TRAVISg> Hey guys I am going to miss the meeting tonight.
<TRAVISg> But I will idle during it so I can read it would love it if anything come sup that I may be able to help with that you keep me in mind
<TRAVISg> Have a great day guys
<TRAVISg> oh I have a friend who does server admin and she is going to try the the usb I made of 11.10 on her home PC showed her my lap top and she was really interrested
<bkerensa> Good Afternoon Nathwill :D
<nathwill> afternoon bkerensa, how goes it
<bkerensa> nathwill: If you want a znc acct you can have one btw
<bkerensa> nathwill: Good... You see OMG! Ubuntu! today?
<nathwill> nope
<bkerensa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/foss-yeaaaah-a-song-about-unity-gnome-and-ubuntu/
<nathwill> ha! awesome
<nathwill> i saw that on your blog, didn't know it made omg
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I think this is the third time in a few months they have plugged me
<bkerensa> nathwill: You coming to the meeting tonight?
<nathwill> yessir
<bkerensa> nathwill: Cool... It should be brief :) I don't expect a big turnout
<bkerensa> oh look who shows up
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Canonical and their wonky servers :P
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> why we have two ubuntulog bots in here I have no idea :D
<bkerensa> redundancy ;)
<tgm4883> log all the things!
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Your plaintext has been recorded and pinged to Canonical Central :D
<bkerensa> Hi Odysimus
<bkerensa> Hi cweber10 ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-19
<blkperl> slangasek: is there a way to set apport settings? It asks me the same questions every single time
<slangasek> blkperl: not to my knowledge; you can set it to not submit crash reports at all, but if you want it to submit them I don't think there's a way to auto-submit
<blkperl> slangasek: the user expierence is severly lacking in apport :)
<blkperl> should I file a bug?
<blkperl> :P
<blkperl> my number one issue with it is it uses popups, then thinks for a while, then creates a new popup
<slangasek> feel free to file bugs, yes :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-21
<philipballew> bkerensa, nice pictures on fbook
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: TBD  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | Gobble Gobble! Happy Thanksgiving!
<bkerensa> Happy Turkey Day Eve! adam_g bdmurray  bkero blkperl Brian_H c_smith cy1 kees mbarnett Odysimus philballew sbeattie shirgall slangasek tgm4883 thefinn93 TRAVISg wendar zoggj
<Odysimus> bkerensa: same to you
<blkperl> bkerensa: thank buddy!
<bkerensa> Best to say now :P tomorrow I will be cooking
<shirgall> bkerensa: same toy ou!
<wendar> bkerensa: you to!
<bkerensa> slangasek: I see you last uploaded gnu-efi .... I just submitted a MP with the latest from debian unstable
<bkerensa> dedis14: hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-22
<slangasek> bkerensa: I don't see the MP for this, only a branch?
<slangasek> bkerensa: also, you've marked conflicts as "resolved" without resolving them
<slangasek> bkerensa: ... and your branch is not a merge from Debian at all
<bkerensa> slangasek: I deleted the MP when I noticed it was failing to build :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-23
<blkperl> bkerensa: you went to easy on dell for the sputnik
<blkperl> bkerensa: also you left out battery life and weight
 * blkperl now reads the comments
<bkerensa> blkperl: I didnt leave out the weight
<bkerensa> blkperl: and the battery life was added in about a half hour after maybe you can clear your cache? sometimes it acts up since its in the cloud and has four web heads
<blkperl> bkerensa: :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-25
<goddard> anyone know an easy way to clean up my boot process
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-18
<bkerensa> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py
<bkerensa> :s
<slangasek> blkperl, nibalizer: so it seems that we've been having a hard time getting Tamarack's attention through the facilities / SHC side of PSU... can CAT help us get his attention, so kees can talk to him about network requirements for DebConf next year? :)
<nibalizer> unsure, that would be a blkperl question
<nibalizer> dave (our network guy) has a pretty good relationship with tamarark tho
<slangasek> hmm, well
<slangasek> is he on IRC? :)
<kees> nibalizer: any foot hold would be nice :)
 * shirgall is glad he hardly ever said anything online when he worked for Canonical, since people love taking things outa context lately
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-19
<adam_g> bkerensa, thanks for birthday wishes. just saw it. offline in japan for the last week
<blkperl> slangasek: kees_: a wild tamarack appears
<kees_> tamarack: hi!
<tamarack> Hello
<slangasek> blkperl: a... Trusty Tamarack?
<c_smith_away> slangasek, do you know who was from Linbit in the LoCo? trying to get back to him to let him ask the question he had
<slangasek> hum
<slangasek> I don't remember now who was at Linbit
<blkperl> Cooper?
<c_smith_away> slangasek, guess I'll have to look in the info IRC provides
<c_smith_away> slangasek, just found it, in case you're wondering, it's Brian_H
<slangasek> ah :)
 * c_smith_away watches a funny vid about how the latest release of Pear OS fails utterly at being decent.
<c_smith_away> funny as heck.
<slangasek> ... Pear OS?
<c_smith_away> a crappy imitation of Mac OSes
<c_smith_away> it's based on Ubuntu and Elementary, but still pretty crappy.
<c_smith_away> the latest release is especially bug ridden.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-21
<Azendale> Does anyone happen to be in Klamath Falls?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-22
<tgm4883> I'm from KF, but live in Salem now
<kees> tamarack: hi! are you available to meet up on Mon morning (25th 9-10am) to go over DebConf networking needs?
<blkperl> someone want to nominate bug 1086151 for SRU for Precise?
<lubotu1> bug 1086151 in nagios-plugins (Ubuntu) "Nagios utils.pm has wrong default path to rpcinfo" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086151
<blkperl> for me? :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-23
<bkerensa> slangasek: pale starts tonight
<bkerensa> paleo*
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> \o/
<bkerensa> slangasek: and feel good we donate all our processed pantry foods :)
 * c_smith_away donates unused CPU power for protein folding research,
<c_smith_away> yeah, got bored and decided to do that. XD
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-24
<bkerensa> slangasek: what do you and kees do for paleo friendly drinks?
<slangasek> uh
<slangasek> drinks like what?
<slangasek> "water"?
<shirgall> Yeah, for paleo you need to avoid sodas in general, for example
<shirgall> And beers, of course, being grain based
 * shirgall has done Atkins, which isn't paleo, but is similar
<slangasek> bkerensa: I only drink water, wine, or beer with meals anymore; the latter two certainly not being "paleo friendly", but I've never claimed to be a paleo adherent :)  sugar-free sodas have not been proven to be better than sugared sodas; there've been various studies showing that it makes no difference, and the body's pavlovian response to sweetness is one possible explanation for this result.  Subjectively, I can say that even flavored 
<slangasek> ... waters make me hungry
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you have any pro tips for pale sauce making for meats and veggies?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I searched high and low at traders joes and could not find anything paleo for veggies or meats... everything had additives or sugar (even the organic claiming stuff)
<slangasek> what kind of sauce are you looking for?
<slangasek> butter works as a sauce on veggies :)
<slangasek> we've recently found ourselves making our own barbecue sauce, due to Patty's recently-discovered onion allergy... any kind of prepared sauces will be made with onion powder
<bkerensa> slangasek: well sauce to add flavor?
<bkerensa> less bland
<bkerensa> wtf
<bkerensa> butter?
<bkerensa> this is not paelo
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> so, sugar-free ketchup, + molasses, + vinegar, + spices == barbecue sauce
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> slangasek: and do you make your own dressing?
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> Lunch today I had a pretty nice Paleo Bowl at Laughing Planet
<slangasek> I just do oil + vinegar dressing :)
<bkerensa> it had some sort of vinegar based sauce on the kale that was nice
<slangasek> as for butter not being paleo, well, paleo is a useful guideline, but if you're not actually lactose-intolerant, why would you care about the dairy part?
<slangasek> paleo has the advantage that we can say it's reasonably safe for everybody; but genes *have* changed since then, and wide swaths of the population can handle some sets of foods outside of paleo
<slangasek> (which is why I don't do "paleo")
<kees> bkerensa: you will fight insane carb cravings for about three weeks. if you can get through that, it'll all be fine. :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-17
<wxl> hey folks just sent a mail out asking for people to show up tomorrow at noon at #ubuntu-meeting for us to get re-verified. i'm pretty certain it will happen
 * belkinsa knows that it will!
<wxl> yeah i'm allowing for the slim chance, but it's pretty much in the bag
<shirgall> I'll try to make it, although I am not the most active.
 * shirgall is on a job hunt.
<wxl> shirgall: you don't have to be active. just come support us and bring all your friends :)
 * shirgall nods.
<wxl> shirgall: i don't remember chatting with you before. where are you at?
<shirgall> Ridgefield, WA... worked at Canonical for 3.4 years. Recently worked at Collabora.
<wxl> aw cool
 * wxl notes that wa != or :)
<shirgall> I'm across the river from Portland, so I caucus with youse guys. :)
<wxl> you planning on going wherever the jobs are or are you tied to the pdx area?
<shirgall> Otherwise I deal with a Seattle-dominated loco. :/
<shirgall> I'm getting more open to relocating since I've been looking for about two months now.
<wxl> well if something comes up in eug, i'll let you know
<wxl> what exact are you looking for?
<shirgall> I'm an engineering manager or project manager, although my most recent experience is project
<shirgall> Be doing the FOSS thing for a living 14 years, and longer on the side
<shirgall> Erm "been"
<wxl> ah management
<wxl> oddly those seem like the hardest jobs to find
<shirgall> Been doing some interviewing, but it's been tough.
<shirgall> I might have to get back to coding. I'm rusty.
<wxl> what languages you doo?
<shirgall> I did most things in C and Perl. I was a systems programmer.
<shirgall> Been poking around Go lately.
<shirgall> I did enough C++ to check the box, but the only thing I really did there was code reviews.
<wxl> well i'll put the word out there
<shirgall> Thanks, I appreciate it.
<wxl> hm, that might be an interesting thing for the loco to do
<wxl> have a job board
<wxl> are you an ubuntu member? i assume you are
<shirgall> I'm not, I didn't actively maintain anything. I did OEM projects.
<wxl> ah
<shirgall> And before Canonical I was at IBM.
<wxl> wow rad
<wxl> there's got to be a job out there for you
<wxl> what email is good for you? feel free to /msg
<shirgall> Lot of on the ground experience with SLES, RHEL, and Ubuntu, as you can imagine. Debian too, in the past year.
<shirgall> jrp@pun.org
<wxl> that's punny
<shirgall> Yup
<wxl> i'll be in touch
<wxl> hope to see you tuesday meanwhile :)
<shirgall> Sure, thanks
<shirgall> Off to the treadmill for me now.
<bkerensa> shirgall: you can go back to Canonical? :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: I didn't burn my bridges, but so far they haven't shown much interest
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-18
<Phil-n> Just a test before tomorrow's noon meeting.
<belkinsa> Keep in mind it's in #ubuntu-meeting.
<belkinsa> Not in here.
<shirgall> It's kinda sad, http://news.dice.com/2014/10/09/5-programming-languages-marked-for-death/?icid=ON_DN_UP_JS_AV_OG_RA_1 says that "perl" is marked for death. I did a lot of Perl over the years.
<ObrienDave> they said that about COBOL and FORTRAN 30 years ago LOL
<wxl> thanks for the reminder belkinsa
<wxl> i hope as many of you can make it to the meeting as possible
<wxl> it's too bad c_smith can't make it
<shirgall> Yeah, I had to learn COBOL and FORTRAN when I got my degree, but I've not used them much.
<shirgall> To be fair, the cool language at the time was Pascal, but I focused on C. ;)
<ObrienDave> I remember pascal
<shirgall> For what it's Wirth. ;)
<shirgall> The related Dice article on what's cool now has lots of languages I don't use... http://news.dice.com/2014/07/29/5-programming-languages-youll-need-next-year-beyond/?icid=ON_DN_UP_JS_AV_OG_RA_3
<wxl> hey everyone
<wxl> 10 minute warning for our re-verification meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<polson8> should we join that channel yet or wait closer to the time?
<wxl> polson8: you can join now
<wxl> i'm idling there and have been for about the past hour XD
<belkinsa> You can do it now, there is no meetings going on now
 * belkinsa has been ilding for 2 hours
<polson8> cool, thanks. I was sure if there might be a prior meeting on that channel :)
<belkinsa> Naw, it's rare that there is a meeting before a meeting
<belkinsa> It is all here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com//calendars/
<polson8> awesome. last place I worked, the conference rooms were often booked solid. Of course, that was in person, not IRC...
<belkinsa> It's different on IRC, indeed.  Many just idle in channels.
<belkinsa> It's a differnt world in Open Source and online communities
<polson8> Nice. Too bad most of us have to work in the other environment to make a living.
<belkinsa> Yeah, but still voluteering some where is a good thing
<shirgall> A lot more people in #ubuntu-meeting than I expected. Quite a party.
<belkinsa> Keep in mind there is more ilders than active folks for the meeting
<polson8> I figure it's the least I can do given I've been using linux-based OS's so long I can't remember what year I started. Plus, it's turned out to be enjoyable so far.
<polson8> Although I haven't really done much yet, but got to start by learning how this all works. :)
<belkinsa> Same here, this is my second year of doing community work and my 5th year of using Linux
<polson8> oh. I started using linux in 1996, '97 or '98, but haven't figured out how to determine which it was
<shirgall> For me back then it was Slackware
<polson8> I'm not sure I ever tried that one. Had a few arguments with Red Hat Linux though.
<shirgall> I was coming from a background of SVR2 and SVR3, it was the most familiar for me at the time.
<polson8> never used those. I started with Linux because it didn't freeze and crash like windows did (for me anyway) back then.
<jvlb> While we have a moment, let me mention that the Free Software Foundation is promoting their Giving Guide, a guide that helps consumers pick Christmas gifts that promote software freedom. You can learn more at https://www.fsf.org/givingguide/giving-guide-giveaway-primer
<shirgall> I did because I hated paying big bucks for a C compiler. ;)
<wxl> super cool, jvlb !!!!
<shirgall> Before Slackware, I was playing with AIX. ;)
<shirgall> And Xenix
<belkinsa> Cool jvlb.
<polson8> I actually have a box somewhere with Xenix (for intel 386 if I recall correctly) on 3.5" disks. never figured out how to do much with it...
<jvlb> Well, if we're traipsing down memory lane, how about CP/M?
<polson8> I've heard of it :)
<wxl> grew up on it
 * wxl 's first computer was a C=128
<belkinsa> wxl, say it.
<belkinsa> ;)
<wxl> belkinsa: hands off my cloak? :)
<belkinsa> My family's first computer was a Windows 3.1
<belkinsa> No, wrong channel.  The news.
<jvlb> CP/M was the first popular OS for microcomputers. It ran on Intel 8080s and 8085s as well as Zilog Z80s. That was in the late '70s.
<wxl> in case you all werent in #ubuntu-meeting the reverification is going to happen via a private bug report that the loco council will use
<wxl> if there are any comments or concerns, please send them to me and i'll get them on there
<wxl> i'm not 100% sure why they have to be private but c'est la vie
<jvlb> There was a later variant that ran on the 8086 architecture, called CP/M 86, which competed with MS DOS.
<belkinsa> And the voting will be done via LC's mailing-list
<wxl> yeppers
<wxl> outside of the commodore, i cut my teeth on remote freebsd shells a la the cleveland freenet
<shirgall> I did CP/M on a Z80 card in a a Apple ][ ;)
<shirgall> wxl: I don't have any comments or concerns, it seemed pretty routine for a re-up
<wxl> yep
<wxl> that's what i thought too
<jvlb> A Z80 was a screamer compared to the Mostek 6502.
<shirgall> 4.77MHz should be enough for anybody... but I did want to move up to having DIV and MUL in assembly.
<jvlb> Hey, real geeks only code in binary.
<shirgall> I did VAX assembly, does that count? ;)
<wxl> real geeks punch cards
<jvlb> Or tapes.
<wxl> real geeks weave
<jvlb> Paper tapes, that is.
<shirgall> Real geeks remember using a sharpie to mark a deck from corner to corner to make it easier to put back in order after an operator dropped the deck
<wxl> hahahah
<shirgall> And, yeah, I remember 1600 bits per inch with half inch gaps between blocks
<shirgall> You all are making me feel old.
<shirgall> But this year does mark 30 years in IT for me.
<wxl> nice
<shirgall> (back in July)
<jvlb> @shirgall: It should make you feel better, then, to know I started in '71 on a Telex terminal, with Fortran IV.
<meetingology> jvlb: Error: "shirgall:" is not a valid command.
<wxl> sudo make-me-coffee
<shirgall> jvlb: I meant getting paid for it, I had a Decwriter and a DEC 10 to learn BASIC and TECO back in the 70s (my Dad worked at University of Wyoming)
<shirgall> Anyway...
<jvlb> Okay, I started getting paid for it in '77. If you call what I got "getting paid".
<shirgall> I know the feeling. ;)
<jvlb> Well, I gotta bug out. Catch y'all later.
<shirgall> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/11/18/regular-loco-council-meeting-for-november-2014/
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-19
<belkinsa> wxl, \o/
<wxl> i know right? :)
<belkinsa> I wonder who voted.
<wxl> so far skellat
<wxl> i believe the voting happens entirely in a bug report
<wxl> which from a documentation standpoint is genius
<belkinsa> I like that idea.  Too bad that the Membership Board doesn't do that for non-meetings
<wxl> sgclark: trying to catch up on uos and i notice in 1504 release planning that plasma5 is going into the archive and the kubuntu image is being dropped. are you planning on making it default?
<sgclark> wxl: yes it will be default for 15:04
<wxl> wow good work sgclark :)
<sgclark> :) packaging all the apps now, what a pile of work heh
<wxl> ahh fun
<wxl> make and dputg
<wxl> make and dput :)
<wxl> ahh well that's not entirely right though
<wxl> or is it?
<sgclark> I wish lolo
<wxl> i'm don't know, i'm a packaging noob
<wxl> i've pushed hello to a ppa and that's a milestone :)
<sgclark> well, in the case of packages that have not changed much, yes, but most of these are qt5 ports
<wxl> ahhhh
<sgclark> and to pile on the fun we are merging with debian
<sgclark> and moving to debian git for all kde stuff
<wxl> oh wow
<wxl> well yay on that front
 * wxl likes git
<sgclark> yeah, not actually moving from ubuntu, just our kde packaging
<wxl> right
<sgclark> anyway :) back to work for me lol
 * wxl waves
 * sgclark waves
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> wxl: if you ask pleia2 maybe she could host you guys on the ubuntu-us.org server
<wxl> bkerensa: i saw your email. sorry i haven't got back to it yet. i've had someone already offer us hosting, but that's interesting. is she the official maintainer of the server?
<bkerensa> wxl: yes and she is on the CC and been in the project a long time so it might be a more solid option then some random person
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> people come and go a lot
<wxl> hmmmmmmm
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-20
<shirgall> feel the churn :)
<WalterN> going to make a team blog thing?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-21
<belkinsa> is there a meeting today?
<sgclark> think so
<belkinsa> In here?
<wxl> argh i nearly forgot about it :)
<belkinsa> You better start it.
<belkinsa> ;)
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Nov 21 02:30:35 2014 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<wxl> #topic Ubuntu Online Summit
<wxl> so
<wxl> tl;dr it was a success
<wxl> :)
<wxl> sgclark was instrumental in making it happen and i think her for at least being willing to present the thing
<wxl> lucky for her and her malfunctioning microphone i was able to make it
<sgclark> broken headset issues last minute :(
<wxl> the link is here http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22372/community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon/
<belkinsa> At least, we ideas on what to do next.
<wxl> everyone can see the video
<wxl> if you actually go to the youtube you can see the slides here
<wxl> s/here/there/
<wxl> i don't remember if i put them on the pad too
<wxl> yep i did
<belkinsa> #link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwljZGLyP6Q'
<belkinsa> #link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwljZGLyP6Q
<wxl> pad is here http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<wxl> slides are here http://v.gd/cC5cBz
<wxl> they're in fodp format which is an xml based open document format
<wxl> which is to say it's friendly with libreoffice and should be with about everything else
<wxl> i talked about the history of the group
<wxl> the issue we face (how big the state is)
<wxl> the solution to it (deputizing people)
<wxl> and emphasizing face to face contact
<wxl> i discussed what's going on in pdx, salem, and eug
<wxl> i talked about the notion of events and brought up oscon and lfnw
<wxl> i discussed some evangelical ideas
<wxl> such as flyering all over the place
<wxl> reaching out to existing users as well as those that could use it
<wxl> and takled about the future
<wxl> it's all pretty much in the slides
<wxl> so work is continuing to happen
<wxl> as far as new action items that came up that aren't mentioned in the slides there was the discussion of a team blog
<wxl> which was mentioned on the mailing list
<wxl> the other thing that came out of it was skellat basically saying we were re-verified as far as he is concerned
<wxl> if you've watched the mailing list you can see that's in process
<wxl> once that's done, we'll get us some hosting (thre's possibly optns if we dont get official hosting)
<wxl> and then we have someone whose offered to make a blog
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand that's all i got :)
<wxl> questions, comments, concerns?
<belkinsa> What platform was dicied on.
<belkinsa> Decided*
<wxl> none officially
<wxl> i think it will somewhat depend on what the hosting offers us
<wxl> but i kind of agree with the wordpress suggestion
<belkinsa> If there is no hots, you think Wordpress.com would be the better choice vs. Google's?
<sgclark> yeah I can help with wordpress, that is easy lol
<belkinsa> Same here.
<wxl> well if we dont get verified, i'll see if i can get pleia2 (who runs the server) to give us hosting anyways per bkerensa's suggestion
<wxl> if that fails, timothy swearigen, who has offered to do the website, will give us hosting
<belkinsa> That could work also.  But still need a backup plan.
<belkinsa> Which is wordpress.com.
<wxl> i HATE hosted platforms
<wxl> but that's just me
<wxl> so i'd just set up wordpress on one of the aforementioned options
<belkinsa> Keep in mind, that it needs to please everyone.
<wxl> wordpress does, really
<wxl> i mean the only difference between wordpress.com versus wordpress.org (the software) is that they offerr hosting
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<wxl> with wordpress.org, we have the option of having a website with a blog component rather than just having a blog
<belkinsa> But only if hosting is not found.
<sgclark> right and little option with plugins etc
<wxl> +1 sgclark
<wxl> we DO have hosting
<sgclark> well if all else fails I have a web server, just trying not to pile up more work right now lol
<belkinsa> Oh, I thought we didn't.
<wxl> timothy is our last ditch effort
<wxl> we won't have oregon.ubuntu-us.org (which is the server that ubuntu offers and pleia2 apparently runs) but we can have something else
<wxl> like ubuntu-oregon.org
<sgclark> I like that better anyway
<wxl> which?
<sgclark> latter
<sgclark> ubuntu-oregon.org
<wxl> ah well i kind of do too but being consistent is kind of nice
<wxl> like mayube i'm looking at utah.ubuntu-us.org and i wonder if there's an oregon one
<sgclark> yeah, but wasn't there squatters?
<wxl> we can deal with that
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> hold on i need to switch to phone
<sgclark> well, whatever we can get :)
<wxl> righjt
<wxl> #chair wxls5
<meetingology> Current chairs: wxl wxls5
<wxlS5> Ok
<wxlS5> What else?
<belkinsa> None for me.  I'm just here to help you guys grow.
<wxlS5> Thanks
<sgclark> oh those flyers... is that something that ubuntu would fund? I am insanely broke
<wxlS5> I think we're on the right path
<wxlS5> probably
<wxlS5> I can also get work to find it :-)
<belkinsa> But it would be good to ask the LC to make sure.
<wxlS5> agree
<wxlS5> we made a big impression with the UOS session
<sgclark> wxlS5: also can you send me a link to sign up for that lfnw? so I can beg them to put our booths together lol
<wxlS5> yes
<sgclark> mailing list that is
<belkinsa> wxlS5, you guys sure did and I liked that idea.
<belkinsa> It would be cool to see other LoCo's do that.
<wxlS5> #action wxl will give sgclark lfnw info
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will give sgclark lfnw info
<wxlS5> well we will inspire people
<wxlS5> I hope
 * belkinsa nods
<wxlS52> argh
<wxlS52> Ok I'm ending it
<belkinsa> Thanks for the meeeting
<wxlS52> oh jeez
<belkinsa> Can't end it?
<wxlS52> thanks all
<belkinsa> Np
<wxlS52> phone is being dumb!
<sgclark> ty
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
<wxlS52> #endmeeting
<belkinsa> You need be a chair....
<polson8> maybe if there weren't 3 wxl's :)
<wxlS52> I know
<wxlS52> i'll get to it later I guess
<wxlS52> talk amongst yourselves !
<belkinsa> Night all.
<wxlS52> night
<sgclark> g'night
<polson8> night
<philn-k> have a happy thanksgiving all
<polson8> thanks. you too!
<wxlS52> you too!
<wxlS52> and happy uca day
<sgclark> same to you
<wxlS52> I appreciate ALL of you
<polson8> :)
<philn-k> yes happy uca, and thanks for making ubuntu great!
<polson8> wxl, you've been working pretty hard too. if I knew any of the fancy IRC commands, I'd give you a round of applause or something.
 * wxlS52 bows
<ObrienDave> !cookie | wxl
<lubotu1> wxl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<philn-k> big applause for wxl
<wxlS52> ObrienDave: I don't recognize you!
<wxlS52> that's not a bad thing by the way
<wxlS52> welcome ;-)
<wxl> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Nov 21 03:09:20 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2014/ubuntu-us-or.2014-11-21-02.30.moin.txt
<wxl> back to normal
<ObrienDave> wxl, no prob. i've been hanging out in the regular channels for a few years
<wxl> oh cool
<wxl> are you on the mailing list?
<wxl> hm i don't see you on the launchpad group either?
<wxl> belkinsa: thanks for the heads up on the #link function. didn't realize that!~
<wxl> i need to explore meetingology beyond the basics
<wxl> sgclark: you know what sucks about lfnw's mailing list?
<sgclark> what?
<wxl> sgclark: their archives are private :/
<sgclark> :(
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> that's why i forwarded the message rather than just linking it
<wxl> mailing list etc is here http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/community
<sgclark> ty
<wxl> np
<wxl> thank YOU
<pi____> --philan -n
<pi____> d
<wxl> no
<wxl> oops
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-11-19
<tron103> Salem, checking in.
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-11-21
<pavlushka> o/ Oregon :)
